
Conda Environments Auto Activated/Deactivated by Directory - isauron
https://github.com/sharonzhou/conda-autoenv
======
isauron
If you're also sick of remembering to 'source activate'-ing the right conda
env in the right directory, my Stanford/Harvard friend wrote this pip package.
She wants to consider more use cases than her own for deciding what features
to develop or revoke, so message her if you're a conda user. I think her
email's on her github or the pypi page

